# REC: Banana muffins



## texasgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

I haven't tried these, I found some recipes that MIL gave me a long time ago and I forgot where I had put them. 

*Muffins*
1 c. a/p flour
3/4 c. whole wheat flour
1/2 c. granulated sugar
2 tsp. baking pwder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 c. mashed ripe banana
1/2 c. milk
1/3 c. oil
1 slightly beaten egg

*Topping* 
1/4 c. granulated sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
2 Tbls. butter, melted

Preheat oven to 400F. Grease the bottoms of 12 count muffin pan, or line with cupcake papers. In large bowl, mix together the dry ingredients. Stir in remaining ingredients just until dry particle are moist. Fill cups 2/3 full
Bake for 18-20 minutes or until golden. Immediately remove from pan. 

In small bowl, mix 1.4 c. sugar and cinnamon. Brush tops of muffins with the melted butter dip muffins into sugar/cinnamon mix or sprinkle the mix over the muffins.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 8, 2006)

They sound good Tex!  I've never used wheat flour before.....anything special I should look for when buying it?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Honestly, I've only bought Hytop brands to make stuff. I'll let someone else direct us on this.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this recipe, TG. I love banana muffins.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 12, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> They sound good Tex!  I've never used wheat flour before.....anything special I should look for when buying it?



I just use whole wheat at home myself, but when I was working in a bakery I used mostly white flour or something that they called whole wheat , I'm still laughing. 

The whole wheat in a quick bread or non-yeasted muffin recipe or whatever - you can use pastry flower in most of these recepes that don't require yeast - the only remarkable difference, that I noted, is that they will take more liquid, generally and they will more than likely be grainer in texture. (I should qualify this last statement because I grind my own flour, commercial flour may not be noticably textured)

I say this because more than likely one don't really know what it is they are selling you when they say whole grain flour. Most of the time they separate all the elements (bran, gluten, endosperm)  in the milling process. The seperation is done with fans and filters (sieves). The fans blow the finely milled flour particules up in the air and because of their weight the different elements seperate. 

Once this is done then they have to put it all back together. They may, from time to time, add more gluten. The flour is also ground so fine that it sometimes acts as much like white flour as anything else (i.e. more elastic).

I guess that's about it. Did I leave anything out?


----------

